# Cadac Gas Barbacue



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Has anyone ever used a Cadac Gas Barbacue. I would like to buy one. but would like to know what they,re like where cooking is concerned. thanks


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Plumbill wached Harold (beyondajoke) using one at the riversway meet (great Grub too)see meets photo gallery and bought one the very next day supurb bit of kit,
Geo
ps ypu cant find them second hand that should tell you something (they wont part with them


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I use the Cadac Eazi Chef BBQ with the griddle pan. They have changed the version I have. I have had mine for 2years now and wouldn't change it for anything else.
Its easy to use and even easier to clean. It packs down smallish and takes secondes to get-to-work.
The griddle pan is non stick and is ribbed on one side and smooth on the other.
You can buy a variety of extras like a wok pan etc but I have never needed anything else.
We use it as mostly for BBQs but also cook a full English breky on it, even fried eggs. 
Johnny F


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Harold (beyondajoke) is also responsible for us getting one too....
I was lucky enough to have bought mine second hand from another member of MHF, and we have cooked loads of stuff on it, including American pancakes, steak, kebabs etc.....
I cooked for about 20+ people, in the dark mostly, at the Full Timing Rally and everyone had great kebabs and no upset tummies :lol: :lol: , so if I can cook on a Cadac then anyone can :roll: :roll: 
My only recommendation is to buy one as soon as you possibly can :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I feel another Informal coming up, Impromtu cooking and the cadac king, how about it Harold, Im free Dec 25th/26th :lol: 
Geo


----------



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

plumbill said:


> Has anyone ever used a Cadac Gas Barbacue. I would like to buy one. but would like to know what they,re like where cooking is concerned. thanks


We've had one for 4 years, very happy with it. well made with more control than a bbq. latest model even had ignition and better control on the flame. Ours is not so good when windly but I understand they have made improvements to overcome this. Overall would be lost without it.

Andy


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have one, special offer at Attwools, saved about £35. Eazi Chef, 3 legged type with BBQ and griddle. I didnt think I need a wok but have considered a lid. Its great, well made and the best BBQ I have ever owned. You can get a lot of food on it if you need to certainly 6 to 8 people no problem. Gets very hot if you need it to but quite controlable. Assuming you conect to the van get about 4M of hose with it to get it away from the van.


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies folks, seems a good job. I will add it to my needs list at the Birmingham Show in October. Things like this are usually at the "show price" I see Towsure have them at £105 Cheers Willie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Better than a Cadac*

Cadac are okay bit overpriced

<<<TRY THIS>>>


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

can not beat thermos fire and ice or grill to go for space saving no other matches http://www.bedsbbq.co.uk/pd1110126738.htm?categoryId=7 shop around got mine for £150 note the pic here dosent show it clapsed!

or http://www.shop.edirectory.co.uk/pf...JFIDAQ_+thermos+grill+2+go+gas+grill&cid=2053

did have grill2go in costco £75 plus vat parts for both very easy to obtain


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi 

I agree with Kands and Geo, you cant beat them. If you get the chance just buy one, you wont regret it .....Im shure Geo's got his own too as well as Kands, I feel a Cadac Themed meet coming on!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've been looking and searching for a while and found Riversway Leisure: 
http://www.riverswayleisure.com/ to be as competitive as anyone for Cadac BBQs.

Bit of a surprise for a camping shop!

There's one here at a good price on E-Bay (the guy has 18 for sale): http://tinyurl.com/p5fyp


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi we paid £160.00 3 years ago for ours ,used it lots only drawback I find it is very heavy,and find it best if we are on site for a few nights then you can leave it set up. I do need a new griddle now the black surface has worn off with use.

val


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gillian
The eBay one is being sold by Riversway also, check out the sellers name!!!!! So I would recommend buying it straight away :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Where and when is this Cadac meet then????? :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Got mine from Riversway, £99 all in.

Fantastic bit of kit, use the ribbed grill for BBQ type stuff, easy to clean and even to cook. Use the flat side for bacon, eggs and pancakes (French crepe style are a breeze). 

Used the wok a few times, again even cooking and plenty of room but a bit of a hassle to clean.

Haven't used as an oven yet but will give it a go at some point.

Mine is always set up in the m/h garage, just lift it out and cooking in minutes.

It uses about one half to one third of the gas a Beauclare does BTW.......


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i have a similar one - algon - now with a new french brand name which, in a senior moment, i can't remember. however, have just launched a new light weight version, which i would choose if buying again. otherwise, like cadac, abs.fab.


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

I have just ordered one from Riversway at a saving of £33. So its going to be cadac cooking from now on. Thanks a lot to all you good motorhoming folks ot there for your advice and guidance. Willie.


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

if it has its own means to stand deluxe model then maybe but pricey the segmented contraption deffo no used 1 unsafe in my past use and table of a sort also not very mobile fire and ice bbq and ice box cobie can use 1lb gas cyliders "disposable" coleman can be pulled to beach or anyware like a suitcase the rest dont touch it 1 piece to clean all fats run in to container best there is ask further than this site ! Also easy to covert ice box to elec 12v if you savage another 12vbox. also has cover and very very safe.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

joe2369 said:


> if it has its own means to stand deluxe model then maybe but pricey the segmented contraption deffo no used 1 unsafe in my past use and table of a sort also not very mobile fire and ice bbq and ice box cobie can use 1lb gas cyliders "disposable" coleman can be pulled to beach or anyware like a suitcase the rest dont touch it 1 piece to clean all fats run in to container best there is ask further than this site ! Also easy to covert ice box to elec 12v if you savage another 12vbox. also has cover and very very safe.


Translation! 8O


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

to busybut sure you got jist eh! fire and ice good others s%&t had both !


----------



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

We have the cadac as well and use the wok all the time, great for currys, curry in the centre of the wok and the naan bread warming around the edge, fajitas and wraps the same, we even roast off veg in the wok, and cleaning is easy when you've finished cooking half fill it with water and a squirt of washing up liquid and bring it to the boil for a few minutes, we have found this gets off most stuck bits!!

The only bit we don't use is the bbq grill as we have found the fat deflector hard to clean (unless anyone has any tips), instead we use the flat plate for bbqing.

Jane & Martyn


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Homestead Caravans have the usually more expensive Carri Chef DeLux at the same price as the Eazi Chef DeLux from Riversway. £89.95. Works out at 4p more with the carriage.

https://www.homesteadcaravans.co.uk/cart.cfm/cat/107/section/470&top=barbeques/startstring/false


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

https://www.homesteadcaravans.co.uk/cart.cfm/cat/107/section/470&top=barbeques/startstring/false

Thanks for this link, this is a really good buy.


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Well I have been putting it of for a while at those prices its got to be time to get one!

I was going to get the tiny one but now I can cook a feast instead now!

so who knows where I can get a nice little gas point for the side of the motorhome! I think I can pick up the gas feed to fridge quite nicely and pop the gas point near there.

I can smell the bacon already!

Cheers Matt   8O :roll:


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Calor sell those fittings and the hose end conector, they are a real menace to find on the site though. Get a long orange HP hose if you fit one and get the BBQ away from the side of the van, safty and all that. Mine is about 4M long. They shouldnt seel you the black butane hose longer than 2M apparently.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Mat7 said:


> Well I have been putting it of for a while at those prices its got to be time to get one.


At the Homestead Caravans price we went ahead and ordered one too.
(That was before I posted the information on here.  )


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Great thing a Cadac. Got mine just before going to france this year, can't remember the model but it is the top one. Did buy the paella pan with it and must say that is worth getting as well. Watch it though it gets very hot took me a few goes to get the hang of it.

Think riversway are doing a better deal on them now than when I got mine in July and they were the cheapest around then.

Regards

Lampie.


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

we got a cadac safari chef for about 59 GBP from camperlands in manchester.

its the baby of the range but really great piece of kit. We got the low pressure version ( ie the one that doesnt use cartridges ) since we has a 907 campinggaz bottle around from our days of tent camping.

wouldn't use anything else now.

richard


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Visited Norwich Camping this afternoon to look at Cadac for £129.95.

"Do you price-match?"

So I got it for £89.95 but without the £6.99 postage - wife says I'm cheeky, but it's worth it - £40 off!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Well done H1....If you don't ask you don't get  

Cheeky begger lol 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Davebl says"get away from the MH" and his is 4m long (Is this just boasting?)

Cadac book says 800mm - 1.5m for the hose.

Any advice, please?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Just got back from another cadac rave at the bring and buy meet (Mansfield) 2 cadacs on the go one on a 1.5 meter black hose running Butane gas (Kands) the other (Mine) on a 2 meter orange hose running propane, no noticeable difference in performance, I too was mystified by the hose legnth stated by cadac (maybe gas pressure is affected)and went to buy 1.5 meters , they only sold it by the meter ,hence 2 meters on my cadac, I personally think 4 meters is a bit over the top, if the thing should go bang I dent think the extra 2 meters of hose is going to make much difference to the size of hole in your motor home :lol: 
Geo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas BBQ*

Hi

Just had a look at the one on the riversway site.

Question! The pic has a blue gas cylinder attached. Do you have to use all that gas in one go or does it turn off completely for travelling etc?

Sorry to ask what is probably a silly question

Rapide561


----------

